
Srain – Modern IRC Client Written in GTK - okasaki
https://srain.im/2020/02/29/introducing-srain.html
======
rvz
Great IRC client for the Linux users but this might as well be 'only for
Linux' since GTK apps looks very out of place when used on macOS and Windows,
but that might not put them off so can we get binaries for this app?

It turns out that scrolling down to the downloads section, macOS and Windows
users get the typical 'build it yourself' response which is just unacceptable
and a bad UX for the end user. The effort involved will just simply turn them
away.

If you are going to create apps that instruct the user to 'build it
themselves' then you might as well give them a full blown manual with that.

